# Burn out my shop-vac motor by using it with sander?



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

BradG said:


> I was delighted to find that my Rigid shop-vac hose fits perfectly into the dust collection socket of my Rigid random orbit sander. The only thing is that it shuts down the intake quite a bit so that the vac is really screaming. I'm wondering if I'm risking burning out the motor on the vac by using it this way.


You could punch a few small holes into the hose near the connector socket to allow some air to enter.


----------

